
Show HN: Identify a spoken language using a CNN - bluez
https://github.com/tomasz-oponowicz/spoken_language_identification
======
taf2
This is great! Going to try this out

------
Ninn
Can we not just throw NNs at things and call it AI?

~~~
dang
Please don't post shallow dismissals to HN, especially of other people's work.
This is in the main site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
It would be good to read the Show HN guidelines too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
Ninn
My comment is not a "shallow dismissal" of the work presented. In fact i have
created solutions for the exact same problem in a similar way. The comment was
exclusively pointing out that the solution and tools used in it, should not be
classified as AI.

